# NSW - Sydney Harbour



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Having spent far too many mornings in the ocean proper & coming home empty handed - rats by the dozen, but not a keeper in months.... It was time to visit the harbour for some bread and butter fish. Cut right back down to just one light outfit, a handful of plastics, whitebait size, one net and a bag to put the catch in. Time from parking the car to paddling - approx 5 minutes 

So launched early and focused on my paddling technique, whilst trolling a plastic - if the fish wanted to strike, they had better be swimming fast....... well maybe not 

First few fish to have a go were some chunky tailor, even with a small plastic, the tailor still tried to nip the tails & had a frustrating habit of self releasing just as I got them yackside. The activity picked up with some decent salmon and a lone bonito coming on board - and rarely more than a couple of minutes from starting a troll to hooking up. Absolutely loved this type of fishing - I could back the drag right off and let the fish scream off, no worries about Salmon, Bonnies or Tailor trying to take me to the reef and all the fish were legal (unlike the rats in the ocean...).

Kept enough fish for two decent meals for the family and was off the water 90 minutes after launching.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Nice work. Was going to do a harbour launch tomorrow morning but heading out to the FAD again instead. Sounds like things are picking up inside tho, so maybe next week.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Nice work paul.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Very nice Paul.
That was at low tide as well I guess.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

You da man!


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Nicely done&#8230;&#8230; But the yellow fever is still strong in you i suspect&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. the illness lies deep and this is just a slight respite :twisted:

Haha, still great fun on light gear&#8230;.. man, work so far up my clacker i can't even remember the last time i had a chance for spontaneous local paddle&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.i digress&#8230; but am inspired.


----------



## bjfisherman (May 21, 2013)

Nice report. Never fished sydney harbour but may give it a go next time I'm in town.


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice catch Paul! Sydney harbour has good return. I wish Port Hacking as good as that but I am out of water until I can fix my Revo......sad!

Cheers
Darwin


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Well done Paul. Why go wide when you can be a lazy bastard and get a haul like that?


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Lightweight and tactical Paul.
Putting the fun back in fishing. Mind you bring home 3 keepers from Longy must have been somewhat fun. :twisted:


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Paul, not impressed by this report. Go out and catch some big kings on light line. I don't even mind if they pull you in.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Doesn't need to be a big king to pull me in ........


----------

